# Submitted Reviews



## dioxide45 (Sep 21, 2020)

Okay, I ended up submitting a review three times for Marriott's Crystal Shores tonight. Same review, though the first one didn't have the additional details that I provided from the left side pane for the second and third. After submitting, there really is no confirmation that you successfully submitted the review. It just takes you to the Resort Description page. I had the page open earlier for a long time and had a message that my session had timed out, so I thought that may have been the issue. So I submitted a second time and got the same result. No real confirmation of submission on the website. I didn't get the email for a couple minutes so I submitted a third time. I finally did get all three emails, so I suppose I wasn't patient enough. The first and third review I submitted can be deleted. I may suggest adding some type of confirmation page that a review submission was successful.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 22, 2020)

we used to have this, might have fallen thru the cracks with the new format/update..will look into getting it back.


----------

